# Need help!!!



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

The power line transformer outside popped real loud! The next thing I realize when I turn my theater equiptment on, I get audio, and no video! When I access the menu on my Integra pre-pro- then it showed up on the tv screen. When I turn off menu on receiver there is still no video-no signal on my tv screen. Help!!!!


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I just hooked HDMI from dish tv, directly to tv. I have picture and video. Does this mean my HDMI board is gone in my Integra DTC 9.8? Like I say, I still got audio thru the receiver, but no picture.


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

Do you hear a clicking noise when switching sources? Odds are YES, your HDMI board is toast.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

There is no clicking noise, only when I hit the power button.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Is there a way to do a reset, like the Onkyo?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I believe tis is factory reset. Turn on unit hold down VCR/dvr button while pressing stand by button clear should appear on screen and unit will shut down into stand by mode.


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

nothing worked for me.  Once my started clicking that was it. You may get lucky trying the reset.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

If nothing works unplug it for 24 hrs it can't hurt anything!


----------

